# XDM vs Glock .40's



## JerseyBassnbow (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm looking at buying a new handgun. I'm looking at the XDM subcompact 3.8. Do you guys like the Glock .40's or the XDM's?

Thanks guys.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I carry a G27 and like it. I would compare it to the XD SC if that's your question. I think they are equal quality wise. I think the Glock is smaller than the XD (width/thickness), but don't quote me on that.

Hold and shoot (if you can) both and make your own choice.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own both a Glock & a XDM.

Both are good guns.










I personally prefer the Springfield Armory XDm.

That XDm Compact that Freedom1911 found below is lookin' mighty good to me -

:smt19


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

JerseyBassnbow said:


> I'm looking at buying a new handgun. I'm looking at the XDM subcompact 3.8. Do you guys like the Glock .40's or the XDM's?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Can you post a link to the XDm Subcompact?
Would like to see one of these. I try to stay on top of Springfields new hand guns as I am a big fan of the XD and XDm line and I have never seen or heard of an XDm Subcompact. XD Sub yes, not XDm.

I really like my XDm so a Sub would be an easier carry.

Crap crap crap crap crap crap. Just found it.
http://www.the-m-factor.com/home.html 
Cant find any pictures that I can post but this burns my back side.
Lets see if this works.








As if there arent already enough guns that I have on my buy list. This just adds one more.
While I can't just yet find the specs on this pistol, it the Springfield sight when you click on the specs for this pistol it jumps to the spec page for the full size XDm picture, bbl length, mag capacity etc. So SAs link is buggered.
If anyone happens across the Specs on this little gem. PLEASE post them. or at least the url to the Spec page.
Thanks for starting this thread, I cant believe this thing got past me.

I would and probably will end up buying one of these and one of the new Gen4 Glock 19s.
Use to be very antiGlock for all the Glockophant rampant rage.
But with my recent purchase of a G17 (which was spurred by a nice guy offering my sister to shoost his G17C at the local range) I got to shoot it instead and when I got the money for one I picked up the G17. While I hate to Give Glock any due credit (heavy sarcasm) my G17 is a very good shooting gun.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.the-m-factor.com/specs_3.html

Caliber: 9MM 
Magazines: 2 - 19 Round, Stainless Steel 
Barrel: 3.8" Steel, Melonite®,
Fully Supported Ramp 
Sights: Dovetail Front and Rear (Steel) 3-Dot 
Trigger Pull: 5.5 - 7.7 lbs 
Frame : Black Polymer 
Slide: Forged Steel 
Overall Length: 7" 
Height: 5.375" 
Weight w/ empty mag: 27.5oz 
Available colors: Black, Bi-Tone SS/Black 
*High Capacity Magazines may not be available in some states.
*Optional fiber optic sights coming soon


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cathcock, thanks again for that info and link.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't mention it, happy to help.


----------



## JerseyBassnbow (Dec 6, 2009)

Rumor has it, they are coming out with a XDM .40 3.8 after Xmas.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

The 9mm is already here - i think it was announced last week.

http://www.the-m-factor.com/home.html

:smt1099


----------

